# can i use this?



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3399917

can u use it for bedding ....i been using wood shave and it's to dusty for me.

anything ya suggest


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Recycled paper, good environmental concious, I do not see an issue with using it. Yet do you have access to beach sand ? works fine for nest boxes


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

sreeshs said:


> Recycled paper, good environmental concious, I do not see an issue with using it. Yet do you have access to beach sand ? works fine for nest boxes


i might give it a shot ...just wanted to hear ya out first.
and no i cant get sand


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

blongboy said:


> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3399917
> 
> can u use it for bedding ....i been using wood shave and it's to dusty for me.
> 
> anything ya suggest


I believe alot of those pellet litters expand when they get wet.
I'd be afraid it would block the bird if they ate any of it.
You can find sand in 50# bags at any building supply store (home depot, lowes). I get "all purpose sand", its used for mixing with concrete or used for 'icy' drive and walkways!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

make sure it you buy sand it play sand or construction sand. DO NOT USE WHITE SILICA SAND. It can kill your birds. The dust will affect the Respiratory system. I learned the hard way with my very beloved cockatoo.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nothing wrong with using it. The birds shouldn't eat it, but if they do, I don't think they'd eat more than one little piece and decide it isn't what they're supposed to have  It may expand like Freebird said.

Sandbox sand, crushed corn cobs, and kitty litter (other than the paper kind) work too.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I use little litter that u can buy in bulk from petco for one of my smaller pens and it works well.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if you get the shavings for horses at a feed store, it is almost dust free, as horses can get respitory problems too.. the shavings are big curls not that small paritcles in like in the stuff they sell at walmart...


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> if you get the shavings for horses at a feed store, it is almost dust free, as horses can get respitory problems too.. the shavings are big curls not that small paritcles in like in the stuff they sell at walmart...


That's what I'm using. The worst problem I have is the curls being blown around when they fly. Maybe if enough poop gets in there, it will stick down.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That's what I use too, the big shavings. Guys in Europe also use wood chips.


----------

